# Laying a big tank on its side....



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I am about to order a 72x24x24" tank, and I want to paint the back of it so want to lay it on its side. Just curious if this is a bad idea or if I should just leave it upright? I have taken my current tanks and tipped them over to paint them but they have all been small... no where near the weight of a 180g.
It takes about 3 days to get it painted and dried so it would be laying on its side for all 3 days.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why should it be on the side?  how you paint your walls in the room 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

You had to go and make sense...

Though painting the horizontal flat surface helps reduce my mistakes and mess!

So yes I am better off not chancing it and just paint the thing upright.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

If you use oil based paint like tremclad it will be fine. Roll it on, 2-3 coats later and it will look perfect from the front side. Also any scratches can be scrapped off easily.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*paint .....*

I used spray paint and my tank turned out perfect no issues at all ...
ifu use spray paint take the time to tape and newspaper the tank to prevent overspray ...


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I use malamine (sp?) paint it works awesome with a roller just I am lousy with keeping the paint where it needs to be


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

SKurj said:


> I use malamine (sp?) paint it works awesome with a roller just I am lousy with keeping the paint where it needs to be


that's what I do and use the same paint when tank is on the stand and it is east to paint

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

